# Enrofloxacin Liquid (Baytril, Enroflox, Enfloxil, Enroxil, etc.)



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Enrofloxacin Liquid (Baytril, Enroflox, Enfloxil, Enroxil, etc.)
Banned by the FDA for use in poultry here in the US. Please consult with a vet or research the subject before using.

Comes as:
2.27% (22.7 mg/ml)
2.5% (25 mg/ml)
5% (50 mg/ml)
10% (100 mg/ml)

Doses vary greatly. Doses I have seen prescribed:

*10 mg/kg twice a day*
15 mg/kg once a day
15 mg/kg twice a day
20 mg/kg once a day

Based on all the posts I have read, 10 mg/kg seems to be the one that is most commonly recommended by vets. Please, consult with your vet.

The injectable can be given orally or by injection.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrofloxacin

If you are going to purchase enrofloxacin, I would suggest buying the 10% injectable. Google "Baytril for birds", enfloxil, or enroxil to find sources that don't require a prescription.

More dosing info:







.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have Enfloxil 10% in my cabinet. I've used .25 cc intramuscular for a 4-6 pound bird in the past. It is good for many bacterial infections but strains of E. coli are resistant to it.


----------

